# Separated shoulder.... snowboarding wins, I'm done :(



## Guest (Nov 22, 2009)

I really feel like I gave it the ol college try, but I'll be damned if I can figure out snowboarding.

The whole day, I kept catching the edge of my board and falling. The first few times it happened, I didn't have enough speed for it to cause any problems (though I'm glad I was wearing a helmet as I hit my head a couple times when I fell).

So I was just cruising along actually feeling pretty good about things and BAM! I was down and have no idea what I did to have that happened. The unfortunate result was a separated my right shoulder. I went down so fast I didn't even have time to react (which I realize may have been good, as I likely would've broken my wrist or arm).

So I'm not here gripe about snowboarding, I'm genuinely bummed I just couldn't seem to "get" it. I continually caught the edge of my board and fell. I never do that when I ski, so at my age (nearly 47) I'm going to have to stick to a sport where I stay horizontal more than perpindicular. 

My question is, does this happen a lot to even experienced boarders? Or do those of you who know what you're doing very seldom ever catch your edge and fall hard?

Anyone want a 153 Rome Crail/Rome Arsenal bindings cheap? Used once! 

Take care, -Eric


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

Colo Springs E said:


> ...
> My question is, does this happen a lot to even experienced boarders? Or do those of you who know what you're doing very seldom ever catch your edge and fall hard?


absolutley not. expierienced riders never fall. 






haha of course all the time. thing is.... (there's an art to falling) stick with it a seperated shoulder shouldnt be enough. pick up skating. thatll give you training offseason or wakeboarding.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2009)

how steep were the runs you were on? starting out on a black diamond is dangerous, to say the least.


----------



## danielle (Apr 2, 2009)

Colo Springs E said:


> My question is, does this happen a lot to even experienced boarders? Or do those of you who know what you're doing very seldom ever catch your edge and fall hard?
> Take care, -Eric



Well, if you do not fall you are not pushing yourself. /according to my husband

I fell a heck of a lot when I first started. Give it another try. I have broken a tailbone, torn my rotator cuff and have had a concussion all from snowboarding. I really should think about giving it up. You will get better though.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Where you one of the many people taken down on the sled from Loveland today?

And I know it's a little late, but detuning your board may have helped you..... Assuming your edges were sharp. And theres numerous boards out there that make it pretty difficult to catch edges ) =


----------



## sook (Oct 25, 2009)

Falling is always going to be a part of snowboarding. As long as you're progressing, your falling. I wouldn't haul off and sell your gear until you've healed up and had time to think about it. This season is still very young, so maybe you'll feel back up to riding by early next year. Its not for everyone, but I don't believe that anyone is incapable of learning. You probably were just staying on the flat of your board too long and caught an edge that way. I fall like that when I get tired at the end of the day and get lazy about my edge changes. Hell, one time I just fell standing still and hurt myself.

Hope you stick with it.


----------



## SnowProRick (Jan 13, 2009)

1) Why were you trying to learn on the White Ribbon of Death in early November?? Wait until everything is open and softer to learn.
2) Take a lesson(s).
3) Watch our how to snowboard videos for simple directions that should help keep you safe and progressing.

--rick


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2009)

Dude i seperated my shoulder on a box id hit a million times.
It was my first run of the day i simply hopped on to fity it down.
somehow i cought and i fell a simply 2 ft to the ground and yeh.

it happens all the time.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2009)

*I should've provided more detail*

Lessons... I've taken several. The first few I took 10 years ago when I lived in Utah. All I did all day long was bust my ass. I finally gave up as I seemed pretty natural at skiing.

So for 10 or so years I went 5-8 times a season (I've lived in CO and UT last 10 years) skiing, and did fine. One time out in Utah I "tweaked" my knee at the end of the season, was very minor fibrous tears so I did a few weeks of PT and it was good to go.

Last year I told my wife let's give it one more try--I just REALLY wanted to try to get this thing. I took a lesson and finally started to feel like I was picking it up. 

I went Halloween day at Loveland. I actually did pretty good. Sure I fell a couple times and did the proverbial f*ck-up coming off the chair lift (how embarrassing) but overall a pretty good 7-8 runs.

I went Veteran's Day. I should point out I was on a 145 on Halloween day when I felt I did pretty good. Practically everyone on this site stated I needed to go longer (I'm 5'6", 165) so I picked up a 153 board. 

It was detuned. I even took it to another shop after my accident to see what they thought of it, they said it was fine.

But all day long (Veteran's Day) I kept catching edges. Anyway the last time it happened it was really bad as I actually had a little speed going and that was all she wrote.

The conditions were not bad at all... I've certainly skied worse (it wasn't icy, wasn't slushy).

So anyway, it just seems boarding doesn't come very naturally to me. That's a bummer, as it looks so cool and fun, but seriously, I don't ever want to have to deal with this again and I think the odds are much lower of having a bad accident if I stick to something I appear to be more of a natural at (skiing) even if it's not nearly as cool, I confess. *sigh* :dunno:

-Eric


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2009)

RallyBowls said:


> how steep were the runs you were on? starting out on a black diamond is dangerous, to say the least.


LOL trust me, I wasn't on any black diamonds!


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2009)

Colo Springs E said:


> sport where I stay *horizontal* more than *perpendicular*.


Not to be picky, but don't you mean the other way around? 

Sucks to hear though. I've been boarding about 5 years now, and last year caught an edge and landed hard on my shoulder, on the nice icy hills we have around here... nothing major, but it sure did hurt for a couple days. Other than that, I still fall all the time, mostly cause I'm messing around and having fun. Can't think of a better reason for an injury really.

I think you should hold on to your set up and try again. You said you got a solid 7-8 good runs. I think you're under the impression that you should be progressing much faster. For the second time out (considering how long it's been), I would say you're right where one would expect to be, progress wise. Freak accidents happen, you shouldn't let them be the determining factor.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

My shoulder is trashed from snowboarding and I still ride. Don't give up...


----------



## Nugggster (Sep 29, 2008)

Snowboarding is a physical sport, injuries are part of the inherent risks we take. If im not falling im not happy cuz I know it means im just cruising & not pushing myself hard enough. A board with slightly detuned edges helps eliminate edges catching. I also notice I catch an edge most of the time at the end of the day as I begin to get tired.:dunno:


----------



## w3iiipu (Feb 26, 2009)

Nugggster said:


> I also notice I catch an edge most of the time at the end of the day as I begin to get tired.:dunno:


QFT!!! some of my hardest fall are all towards the end of the day where im getting tired and just flat based it or i wasnt paying attention...
________
BUY BUBBLERS


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2009)

Aerodynamic12 said:


> Not to be picky, but don't you mean the other way around?


LOL, yes you're right...

I dunno, I hate giving up but I think sometimes you just have to be man enough to admit you're whupped... skiing seems natural to me, boarding doesn't. I sure love the comfy boots and how cool and fun it looks watching someone who knows how to do it, but I don't think I'm ever gonna be that guy.

I wonder if I would've been better off staying with the shorter board, despite all the comments here that I was crazy for being on a board that short. 

Ah well, take the bull by the horns sometimes you get gored! 

Can't wait to get into my physical terror, um, therapy here in a few weeks.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Keep it up, us older geezers don't like to fall as hard, but as time goes on you fall much less and learn to fall easier. I didn't pick up the sport til 44 and had nevered skied, skated or surfed and last year, seventh season, rode 25 days with a left frozen shoulder syndrome that at times had me in tears....so most skiers use their shoulders for poles....but you are a lucky snowboarder with a tweeked shoulder and don't need to use them damn ski poles...I mean how much stuff do you need to get down the hill...2 planks and 2 poles. Also as a skier, you can already read terrain, snow, edging and stuff so you are almost there. Anyway keep it up and you will hit the magical day or pow day and it will come together. I would suggest finding someone that can instruct you on the body mechanics and board dynamics...once I figured out the body mechanics of closed shoulders, tilted pelvis, bent knees, keeping body parts in the box, alignment and learning to look over the leading shoulder the riding really came together.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2009)

ahh 

sorry you havent had your snowboarding epiphany day 

after that You wont even think about giving it up until you physically cant (and im not talking about separated shoulders)


----------



## Souva (Nov 25, 2009)

How long have you been riding? Are you having fun? My suggestion is that things take time, so put in the time and stop being a little puss or take up something a little less physical.


----------

